# Kanada



## Fischerfritz (12. August 2001)

Hallo Angelfans,
hab im Web ne`n tollen Fisch zum drillen gefunden.
Den sollte mann doch glatt bei uns einsetzen.
Viel Spaß beim nachfolgenden Bericht.Grüsse vom FischerfritzMusky angeln am Lake of the Woods
Er wird als Trophäe entnommen, kommt also grundsätzlich nicht in die Pfanne! Die Jagd auf den Musky ist ab der 3. Woche im Juni offen. Zum Einsatz kommen große Wobbler und viele Spezialbaits. Schwereres Gerät. Das Schonmass am Lake of the Woods beträgt 122 cm. Fische unter 20 lbs werden generell zurückgesetzt. Der Musky lebt in der Nähe der mit Kraut bewachsenen Uferzonen. Gegen Ende Mai laicht er im sumpfigen, von organischen Abfällen bedeckten Gebieten. Sein Nahrungsangebot ist mit dem der Northern Pike identisch. Dieser getiegerte Räuber wird bis zu 70 lbs schwer und ist einer der begehrtesten Sportfische des nordamerikanischen Kontinents. Er gilt als besonders schlau, scheu und kampfkräftig. Unzählige zerbrochene Ruten gehen auf sein Konto. Häufig treibt er den Angler zur Verzweiflung wenn er den Kunstköder bis kurz vors Boot folgt, um dann mit einem Schlag seiner mächtigen Schwanzflosse "unverrichteter" Dinge wieder abzudrehen.Äußerst selten ist der "Tiger" die Mischform aus Musky und Hecht. Der Bereich um die Moore Bay zählt zu den besten Muskygebieten am gesamten See. Allen Anglern die sich das unvergeßliche Erlebnis eines Musky Drills wünschen, empfehlen wir, sich am Anfang des Urlaubes von unserem Angelführer in die Geheimnisse des Muskyfanges einweihen zu lassen.PS. die Website heißt übrigens:
http://www.canada-adventure.com/


----------



## Megarun (12. August 2001)

Hallo Ff...
...Interessant Dein Beitrag.
Äh, darf ich mir den Link klauen??
(Kommt in unsere Liste)An die Muskys, Megarun  

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Fischerfritz (12. August 2001)

Freut mich das er dir gefallen hat.
Ich war auch begeistert.
Selbstversändlich kannst Du den Bericht haben ist doch schön wenn ihn noch mehr lesen.
Fischerfritz


----------



## Dude (12. August 2001)

Schonmass 122 cm, nicht schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie von diesem Musky gehört.Wenn man den bei uns einsetzt, geht`s wohl auch den grossen Karpfen an den Kragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber auch die Lake Trout scheint ja enorm zu sein, bis über 40 lbs. Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Seite Fischerfritz ! Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Anglerboard-Ausflug zum Musky-Angeln starten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss
Dude


----------



## Fischerfritz (13. August 2001)

Ein Anglerboardausflug nach Kanada und große Fische fangen wär ich dabei, kommt natürlich auf den Zeitpunkt an.
Ich glaub wenn mann so einen kapitalen an der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hast wirste das dein Leben lang nicht mehr vergessen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fischerfritz


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2001)

Musky ist aber der Fisch der tausend Würfe. Bis zum Boot kannst du ihn schon locken, aber zum Biss lässt er sich nur sehr schwer verleiten.

Für den Muskellunge wurden extra Reizköder wie Jerk-Baits oder Watson Wrat erfunden.Die besten Muskyfänge wurden in den 60er Jahren im St. Lawrence River System gemacht.
Da wurden die 50er und 60er gefangen,Wer heute als Urlauber nen maßigen Musky fängt, kann schon stolz auf sich sein.Lake Trout ist am besten in den Nordwest Territorien zu fangen, legendär sind der Große Sklaven und Bärensee. Von hier stammen die Kolosse jenseits der 60 lbs. Allerdings wachsen die Jungs in dem kalten Klima recht langsam so dass die Rekordfische heutzutage auch schon rarer sind.Wegen der kurzen saison und weil alles eingeflogen werden muss, sind die Lodges dort auch nicht gerade billig. Aber zu Träumen reicht es schon. 

------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Dude (15. August 2001)

Hi fishhawk,interessante Infos! Warst Du denn schon mal vor Ort ?Gruss
Dude


----------



## fishhawk (17. August 2001)

Ich war früher viel in Westcanada, hab dort unter anderem auch mal ne Saison auf ner Angellodge gejobbt.Laketrout hab ich selber schon gefangen, allerdings im Sommer beim Schleppen in 60 - 70 Fuß Tiefe, das ist nicht so das Tolle. Am besten ist es kurz nach der Eisschmelze oder kurz vor Saisonende, dann mischen sich die Seen durch und die Namaycush Saiblinge 
stehen flacher.Muskieland ist im Osten, also 
Ontario/Quebec, da hab ich hab ich keine Erfahrungen aus erster Hand, denn im Westen gibt es nur Northern Pikes (Esox Lucius)Mein Wissen zum Muskie (Esox Musquinongy) stammt aus einigen Jahren fleißigen Lesens von Outdoor Life /Field and Stream/The Infisherman sowie von Gesprächen  Angelkollegen und Guides.Nen Muskie zu Haken und zu Landen sollte man sich danach wirklich nicht einfach vorstellen.Der aktuelle, offizielle Weltrekord wird übrigens von einer Frau gehalten:Louise Spray fing 1949 einen 69 lbs 11 oz schweren Leviathan im Chippeawa Flowage in Wisconsin.


------------------
Tight Lines


----------

